# Aloha HI



## HI-BLADE (Apr 14, 2009)

Aloha to all. A friend told me of the good things that go on here and thought I'd see for myself. I'm new to the world of archery so any help is not only greatly appreciated but truly needed. Mahalo nui and thanks for allowing me some space here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* HI-BLADE. Have fun here.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT and the great world of archery


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

Howzit Brudda! Welcome to AT!


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at.


----------



## Hawaiian (Oct 10, 2007)

*Howzit!*

Howzit braddah! Let me know when you're ready to start setting up and shooting. See ya!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Hapa girl (Nov 29, 2008)

Have lots of fun here and happy hunting! I'm Hawaiian's daughter.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## ALOHADOUG (Mar 20, 2008)

*Yo da kine*

A big Aloha

Doug from Maui


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

Aloha !!
:twitch:


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

:dancing: :welcomesign: :banana:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------

